
Ask HN: Can we prevent someone from teaching a neural network how to feel pain? - niklasbuschmann
And then spin up millions of instances of this network just feeling pain indefinitely?<p>Would this pain be equal to the pain we humans feel? Or can we ignore it?<p>Just a thought in my head.
======
AnimalMuppet
Obligatory Schlock Mercenary:
[http://www.schlockmercenary.com/2005-11-14](http://www.schlockmercenary.com/2005-11-14)

But anybody who would do what you're actually suggesting would be a sadist -
assuming that NNs can actually "feel" the way we can. That's a rather large
assumption at this point, though...

